# Moving to Baja California Sur questions



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

Hola ! 

Thank you in advance for any wisdom/info you might have to share!

I am looking to move to San Jose Del Cabo late Sept and have a few questions. I am a very healthy, fit 52 year old designer/artist that likes to be (and needs to be) resourceful with money. When I was 20 I shattered my pelvis, and this can cause me issues with long drives - which is one reason why I am trying to figure out options to me driving my car from St. Louis down there. 

1) Would moving limited items cost the least if I was to pack in large boxes and then bring as oversized luggage and fly there? Under this scenario, instead of bringing a car and buying mexican insurance, I might buy a motocycle or 3 wheeler or scooter for groceries (to save money on mexican auto insurance)

2) Is there a small pod that I can fill and have shipped to San Jose or another efficiently priced way to send more items if I need to bring more?

: D Thank you!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LoveAll-IslandMan said:


> Hola !
> 
> Thank you in advance for any wisdom/info you might have to share!
> 
> ...


I can't help too much with the shipping issues. If your only transportation concern is for groceries, you might find you don't need anything more than a two wheeled grocery cart. Unlike the US, it is not hard to live near a mercado where you can get all your groceries with a walk of just a block or two. In fact I only use the cart for retrieving 19 liter water bottles. I am only one block from a mercado and walk to it every day, sometimes multiple times in one day. So, I never have much to carry. Depending on the kind of neighborhood you choose, a motorized vehicle is really not a necessity in Mexico. There are lots of buses and taxis for the occasional trip, if you arrange your life so you can walk for the routine stuff.


----------



## LoveAll-IslandMan (Jul 30, 2016)

Great info. Thank you. 

I use food (anti-inflamitory, low acid, low grain, no processed foods) as medicine so I have different sources in different parts of town to fill that specialized need for less pain. I also usually enjoy going to one grocery store a day or two to get fresh produce - food from the universe. So, I do feel I would need some sort of cost efficient motorized transportation (and it's kind o fun too - and the freedom of rolling out in a motorized way is one habit I feel I need to keep - lol). It rarely rains there so a covered transport is not needed, that is why I'm looking to replace the car with something smaller. I also ride a bike daily and have professionals maintain it - so transporting my bike on the back of a 3 or 4 wheeler would be great - but can a 4 wheeler drive the streets of San Jose Del Cabo.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LoveAll-IslandMan said:


> Great info. Thank you.
> 
> I use food (anti-inflamitory, low acid, low grain, no processed foods) as medicine so I have different sources in different parts of town to fill that specialized need for less pain. I also usually enjoy going to one grocery store a day or two to get fresh produce - food from the universe. So, I do feel I would need some sort of cost efficient motorized transportation (and it's kind o fun too - and the freedom of rolling out in a motorized way is one habit I feel I need to keep - lol). It rarely rains there so a covered transport is not needed, that is why I'm looking to replace the car with something smaller. I also ride a bike daily and have professionals maintain it - so transporting my bike on the back of a 3 or 4 wheeler would be great - but can a 4 wheeler drive the streets of San Jose Del Cabo.


I don't know about the legal aspects, but I know about the practical aspects of four wheelers. They are called cuatri-motos (moto is short for motocicleta) and they are ubiquitous in Mexico. More so in small towns, but even in cities people use them a lot.


----------

